# France



## pamjon (Aug 24, 2021)

Just had an Email from Eurotunnel stating that our Frequent Traveller tickets will be now valid until June 2022.
That is what I think is a good company.
PJ


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 24, 2021)

Brittany Ferry have just extended their Club Voyager yet again to November. Again they have really tried to look after their regulars.


----------



## witzend (Aug 24, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Brittany Ferry have just extended their Club Voyager yet again to November. Again they have really tried to look after their regulars.


Yes ours as well til 30 Nov in 30+ years of sailing with BF have never had a problem their customer service leaves a lot of others in the shade


----------



## Moped (Aug 26, 2021)

*Noting the Club Voyage extension any thoughts on taking a ferry trip to France or Spain between now and the end of November? 
Spain seems the more “friendly” destination from a “rules” perspective but I may be right or wrong. Seems like a lot of faffing about in France at this time to do anything with proofs required to go anywhere it would seem and NHS proofs not acceptable.*


----------



## Brockley (Aug 26, 2021)

What makes you say NHS proofs aren’t acceptable?


Moped said:


> Seems like a lot of faffing about in France at this time to do anything with proofs required to go anywhere it would seem and NHS proofs not acceptable.


----------



## witzend (Aug 26, 2021)

Moped said:


> *Noting the Club Voyage extension any thoughts on taking a ferry trip to France or Spain between now and the end of November? *


Not a chance wouldn't worry to much once we got to France could do clik an collect like at home. Its just getting there being confined to air condition ferry or tunnel with 100's of others seeing how the CV rate rises after crowds in Cornwall.   After  G7 and Board master festival  rises Cornwall Council now has banned the Oyster festival in Falmouth


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 26, 2021)

At present the infection rates in France are way below ours.  The NHS app is valid for entering the country and you can download the "tousCovidApp" and transfer your NHS QR code to that giving you the ability to enter events or some campsites. Fairly straightforward to do. Entering France is on the double dab NHS information, either on your phone or printed out and the only other document is an attestation that you are not displaying Covid symptoms, the form is available on ferry websites. My theory is I am liable to meet less people in France in the van than at home where you tend to see friends and relations. The only enforced interaction will be shopping and in general the smaller village / town supermarkets are far less crowded than ours so mask up up and slap the gel on. I feel this is how it is going to be for some time and you need to make your own mind up on what you feel comfortable with. Heading off shortly to France, the only difference is keeping a close eye on the news regarding any travel traffic light changes, have delegated a friend here to update me with anything that looks tricky. Cabin booked on ferry both ways and liable to be fairly low passenger numbers anyway, this is Plymouth Roscoff route.


----------



## witzend (Aug 26, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Cabin booked on ferry both ways and liable to be fairly low passenger numbers anyway, this is Plymouth Roscoff route.


We always use that route being confined to the cabin puts us off going in there where others have just vacated with very poor ventilation least ways coming from France they've just passed a CV test unlike your fellow passengers joining from UK  be safer if we still needed a test to board. Day sailings and sit outside if weather good would be my choice


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> We always use that route being confined to the cabin puts us off going in there where others have just vacated with very poor ventilation least ways coming from France they've just passed a CV test unlike your fellow passengers joining from UK  be safer if we still needed a test to board. Day sailings and sit outside if weather good would be my choice


Get a cabin for free on this ferry and Club Voyager membership. Can drop our kit then free to wander without the usual “seat stake out” shenanigan. Also take our kettle and the like and if we feel comfortable make our tea There rather than the cafe area. Mask and gloop are the order of the day in those situations. Oh for not having to think like this, it does take a bit of the fun out of life…..


----------



## Brockley (Aug 26, 2021)

Just set sail to Cherbourg from Dublin. Straightforward proof of jabs and French declaration form. Customs checked certain vehicles while in line. The guy next to us was on route home to Bulgaria. He had the van full of boxed personal belongings (friends belongings!) and every box was wrapped right in clingfilm. They asked him if he knew what was in them and he shrugged him shoulders!

They asked him if he had any cash on him and he pulled out a thick wad of euros from a bag.

All very friendly and left him to it- amazing.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 26, 2021)

They didn’t even bother with the trailer


----------

